# Ghostopolis



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Hugh Jackman is attached to star in the film adaptation of the graphic novel. Details in the link:

http://shocktilyoudrop.com/news/topnews.php?id=10393


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I might watch it just for Hugh Jackman


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Sounds interesting. Ok, i will just admit it now, I am such a nerd when it comes to anything horror or halloween. I would probably go see anything even if i knew it was gonna be bad if it had anything to do with horror or halloween. There i said it.....I'm a nerd.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

I vaguely remember the novel but I am definitely sure my daughter will make me see it.


----------

